# Ladies Omega Speedmaster 38mm



## -xo-

Hi

Has anyone got wrist shots of the Ladies Omega Speedmaster 38mm?

The Omega website only has a couple of front on shots, but I wouldn't mind seeing a side profile and the back as well.

My wife wants one and I am not 100% on the size.

She wears a 24mm Christian Dior at the moment and this is a big step up.

The 24mm is a little formal, so as a casual watch the 38mm Speedmaster is probably going to look quite good.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## coastcat

No wrist shots, alas, but I've tried on the ladies' Speedy multiple times. IMO it wears smaller than its size due to the shape of the case/lugs and the width of the bezel. It's a thick watch that's a touch under 15mm in case height if I recall correctly, but it didn't feel as tall as that on the wrist. Omega did a very commendable job in designing a case which accommodates both an automatic chrono movement and a female wrist.

If she doesn't need the chrono function, the 36mm ladies Seamaster 300m would be a terrific casual option. Both it and the ladies' PO (37.5mm, I think) are a little bit thinner than the Speedy.

I must admit that of the three options here, I definitely preferred the feel of the Speedy.

FYI, my current watch collection ranges from 38mm down to about 14mm for some of the vintage stuff. The watches I wear the most are 20mm, 28mm, 36mm, and 38mm. It's not a difficult transition!


----------



## rambutan

Hi

I have a Omega PO chrono 37,5 and Omega speedmaster reduced from 1987, not exactly what you asked for but here's a picture of them both on my arm with very small wrists 12,5 cm.

I can't speak for the new ladies speedmaster, but my reduced is very lightweight and the PO is really heavy on the wrist so perhaps that's a thing to think of to? 
Anyway I love them both but I'm also a WIS. 

Speedmaster









Omega PO


----------



## steph86

Here you go...I must confess, I just sold this watch. As much as I love its looks and think it's absolutely gorgeous, I found myself not wearing it that much because it is VERY thick and just seemed too big for my 6" wrists. I always felt like it didn't quite "work" with a business suit...


----------



## -xo-

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Vivian886

That's discouraging to hear...this Speedmaster was on my grail list, but I guess if you felt it was too big on your 6" wrists, it'll definitely be too big for my 5.4" wrists...oh well 



steph86 said:


> Here you go...I must confess, I just sold this watch. As much as I love its looks and think it's absolutely gorgeous, I found myself not wearing it that much because it is VERY thick and just seemed too big for my 6" wrists. I always felt like it didn't quite "work" with a business suit...


----------



## steph86

Vivian886 said:


> That's discouraging to hear...this Speedmaster was on my grail list, but I guess if you felt it was too big on your 6" wrists, it'll definitely be too big for my 5.4" wrists...oh well


I know...I REALLY liked this watch, but inevitably something else would end up on my wrist for work. Sometimes I really wish I had huge wrists! :-(


----------



## Oaktreeshade

The PrestigeTime.com website has pictures of both front and back of this watch. 324.33.38.40.06.001 Omega Speedmaster Ladies Watch


----------



## Kid_A

Speedmaster 38 mm is very good choice. Mid size (36mm) Seamaster Professional looks IMHO also good on ladies wrist...


----------

